# Indian lake trolling action



## exciter (Mar 23, 2007)

we got on the water around 4:15 this eve and did a lil searching for the fish u till we ran a crossed Saugmon , and we new the fish had to be close by
We end up finding the fish on a break where the water goes from 5.8' down to 7.8' they were hovering up on the flats feeding on bait fish, we had about a 2 hour period where it was pretty active just running in a big circle through the area.we caught around a dozen shorties around 14 1/2" long , we kept a 17 " and a 15 1/2" eye and a nice 11 1/2" bonus crappie.
I was using chrome clown and Kim was using Uncle Rico , both were pretty active 
We did land two channel cats and lost quite a few decent eyes at the boat this eve
Overall the lake was pretty quiet I think the weather man scared everyone off! But we had a beautiful eve on the water 
Water temp was 75.8 degrees


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Water temp was 75° at 4 p.m. and 75.8° when I quit at 7 p.m. I only managed 6 dink eyes and 4 channelcats. 2 of them 4 pounders. Also the fattest 10.5" sunfish that I have ever seen hitting my kryptonite perch.

I was hoping for another 6 pm hot bite like monday evening but it never arrived. The lake calmed down by then so I ventured to the snags of oldfield.High risk and usually high rewards. As soon as I got over there the wind picked up bigtime. Hit a double but with 14" dink and snag. Too rough to get the retriever out and I broke the line. By 7 p.m.,I was done.

Still getting weed and another wave of cottonwood.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I should be on the water by 6:30 a.m. tomorrow morning. I will have 2 buddies with me. 16' Gray/Blue aluminum Lonestar with a 1955 Johnson. Probably pulling a couple Flickers and a couple 1/4 oz Erie Dearies


----------



## exciter (Mar 23, 2007)

Good luck Red I don't think we will make it back out until Sunday 
Hopefully you guys will get into,them


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Got out last evening and the eyes were more active than I thought. Had company over at the campground but managed 5 eyes in the short 3 hr trip.Should have been 6 but lost a nice one. chrome clown early then outbreak. Total'd 11 eyes,3 channelcats,and a dink crappie. Zero snags in the 2'-3' heavy northeast wind. Clarity less than 1'. Still pulling off weed. Water temp: 75.5°


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Started out of Blackhawk at 6:30. Hung a right and hit a double a short while later in about 5.5' of water. one 17" keeper on Slick Purple and a 14.5" on a chartreuse Harness. Circled back through a couple times for some more shorty's. Headed East a ways to some 6.8' water and picked up keeper #2 on Purple Bengal Tiger. Swung back around and picked up a 25" Flathead on the same bait, then 30 minutes later a 24" channel cat on the Harness. Then it was a couple keeper crappies mixed in with quite a few shorts and some smaller 2lb cats. Managed final keeper around 11 a.m. on white/red 1/4 oz Erie Dearie with half a worm. Also lost a big girl, probably 24", on the harness. My buddy went to net her and caught the net on the loose back hook and she rolled off really quick, haha. He felt terrible but no biggie. I've got plenty of fillet's, so I give them guys the Eyes and slabs and keep all the Catfish for the smoker. He did get a thrill snagging a 30" carp in the back with a flicker shad. That put up quite the fight. Best color of the day was the Purple Bengal Tiger and Chrome Clown. Just couldnt find enough keepers. I tore up the shorty's on the white/red Erie Dearie today. In all, probably 25 shorty's, 3 smaller channel cats, 2 keeper crappie, 3 keeper Eyes that were all around 17", and the 2 bigger cats. only lure I lost was one of those Erie Dearies. I used a damn smaller, cheap swivel and it opened up as soon as I got hung on a stump I presume. Lesson learned


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

That east wind was a bummer. We managed 3 keepers out of 11 and nothing over 17". Had that many channelcats as well as a nice 10.5" crappie. We missed quite a few as well as a nice 18"-19" eye just inches from the net. Chrome clown and outbreak. Still pulling off a lot of weed.Got the fish cleaned and vac sealed and dropped it off to my buddy at the campground.

I ditched the swivels and switched to snaps. Also changed to a trilene knot.80% of my lost cranks are due to poor knots on the spiderwire and swivel malfuctions.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I use the snaps as well on my cranks. I use the swivels on the erie dearies and harnesses due to the line twist. I just had a cheap gold one laying by me and tied it on instead of digging for one of the good ones. It seems pricey paying almost $4 for a handful of swivels, but 1 lost lure makes you understand it is worth it


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

How fast you trolling those earie dearies? I got tons of 3/8 oz but lost the few 1/4 oz that we used to have in our weight forward spinner box.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

We are running around 3 to 3.2 mph. I if I notice them dragging bottom I will give them a crank or 2. I probably spend a little more time with them than most just to keep them just off bottom with spinner running instead of dragging. And releasing a few feet if we hit the 7' depths


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I haven't seen 7' this year even with full pool.

Slow start this morning at 5:40 a.m. with a dink. Then 6 a.m. hit and 3 keepers in the boat by 6:30 a.m. Then the pack arrived. Kinda slowed down but managed a couple more keepers as the pack dispersed. Once the wind kicked up,the action started. The wind turned me at 1 point and I had line wrapped around my main prop as it was spinning in the current. Lost 12' of line but got it free'd up when I quit after 10 a.m. The last hr or so was dink city. Ended up with 16 eyes to get my 6 and couldn't cull out a 15" but it was a pretty chunky one. 22" eye hit early and it was pretty skinny. Had at least 20 channelcats and half of them in the 2#-4# range. 2 nice crappie. 1 snag but got her freed up. Lots of misses again but the big one did not get away this time!!! Chrome clown on port side was king today. Same color on starboard was a catfish magnet. Some dink eyes and lots of channelcats on outbreak. Party perch was a channelcat magnet as well. Water Temp: 74.8°. Clarity less than 1'. Still pulling off lots of weed.

1-22"
1-18"
2-17"
1-16"
1-15"


----------



## bigmexican (Dec 7, 2010)

saugmon said:


> I haven't seen 7' this year even with full pool.
> 
> Slow start this morning at 5:40 a.m. with a dink. Then 6 a.m. hit and 3 keepers in the boat by 6:30 a.m. Then the pack arrived. Kinda slowed down but managed a couple more keepers as the pack dispersed. Once the wind kicked up,the action started. The wind turned me at 1 point and I had line wrapped around my main prop as it was spinning in the current. Lost 12' of line but got it free'd up when I quit after 10 a.m. The last hr or so was dink city. Ended up with 16 eyes to get my 6 and couldn't cull out a 15" but it was a pretty chunky one. 22" eye hit early and it was pretty skinny. Had at least 20 channelcats and half of them in the 2#-4# range. 2 nice crappie. 1 snag but got her freed up. Lots of misses again but the big one did not get away this time!!! Chrome clown on port side was king today. Same color on starboard was a catfish magnet. Some dink eyes and lots of channelcats on outbreak. Party perch was a channelcat magnet as well. Water Temp: 74.8°. Clarity less than 1'. Still pulling off lots of weed.
> 
> ...


Nice fish Saugmon. My plans are to try tomorrow hopefully can catch enough for a fish fry. My question is some of the nicer fish that you have caught look like they're all head and have a skinny body. Why do you think they look like this not enough bait fish in the lake?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

The nicer fish have been few and far away this year.They looked nice and healthy except for the longest one.The belly was all caved in. Most of those 13"-14 3/4" looked a little on the chunky side. The 3 biggest of last sunday were very fat including the 26".

See you out there in the morning bigmexican!!!


----------



## exciter (Mar 23, 2007)

Decided to try a couple new colors this eve 
I couldn't find the colors I wanted some took a couple Tennessee Shad color and mixed up some paint and got the ole airbrush out on them 
Will see if the saugey like them !!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

If you and saugmon would team up I thinking that you guys would be unstable


----------



## bigmexican (Dec 7, 2010)

saugmon said:


> The nicer fish have been few and far away this year.They looked nice and healthy except for the longest one.The belly was all caved in. Most of those 13"-14 3/4" looked a little on the chunky side. The 3 biggest of last sunday were very fat including the 26".
> 
> See you out there in the morning bigmexican!!!


Will be looking for you tomorrow i'll be in a black and silver alumacraft good luck and will see you on the water


----------



## exciter (Mar 23, 2007)

Well my new color Combos caught some fish this eve . 1 Chanel and 3 short Eyes !
Around 8:00 or so we hit our hottest way point lately and caught 4 fish right after another and of course they were on port side which is Kims side of course 
She was pulling a 6cm flicker Shad in Uncle Rico color! She ended up with a
15 1/2" and a nice and plump 19 3/4"' that gave her a good fight! As she was realling it in she's like I'm pretty sure it's a cat staying down deep and thumping pretty good ! And when it surfaced at the boat things got a lil exciting getting the net and trying to slow the boat down at same time lol 
Overall I think 12Eyes only 2 keepers
And 3 channels
Water temp was 77:5


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Port side rod has been hot for me too joe. Same crank,same rod,and line and they'll hit it instead of my starboard.When I put the same color on both,then usually zero action. I'll stick with clown on port and try something different on starboard. Got 6cm uncle rico tied on now and it looks pretty close to purple tiger.I'll try 5cm purple tiger too as well as a 5cm pink lemonade flicker minnow.

BTW: Anyone using blackhawk's launch,there is a huge log floating in the lillypad shortcut spot when going out on the east side..The log was on the south side the other day and I hit it yesterday when I hugged the north side. I'll use the other route from now on.Time to call in swamp loggers!!!


----------



## crappiefish (May 17, 2012)

i have a winch on the front on my boat lol.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Only 1 keeper this morning out of 11 eyes. Started at 5:35 a.m.That keeper and a few dinks well before 6 a.m. Catfish city after that. At least 20 channelcats and probably closer to 25 with a 5 lb being the biggest.. Broke 3 trebles on them. Zero snags. Covered my usual spots and went over to a couple others and they were worse than where I started. Pretty rough out there. I quit at 10:30 after another channelcat. 
Weeds still nasty.
Water Temp:76.8°


----------



## Bcarter (Oct 16, 2014)

wanted to spend the day trolling with clown pulled in one cat before the motor messed up thinking about trading the 88 hp evinrude for a 40 hp Yamaha


----------



## exciter (Mar 23, 2007)

Well that sucks Bill,
Hope you get her back on the water soon,


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Generally around 3 mph. Any less than that and the catfish are more predominant than the saugeye


----------



## Bcarter (Oct 16, 2014)

make sure you use some braid because of all the snags at Indian try to keep it around 3 mph and try to stay 90 to 100 feet back if you are hitting the bottom bring it in a little good luck


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Same rod holders that I use bronzebackfan. Not as good as fishon's but close. Only thing I don't like about them is the increments of adjusting.

Better morning this morning in the west wind. Got on the water at 5:30 a.m. and 2 keepers in the boat by 6 a.m. including the hawg at 25" and 4.5 lbs. Then dinks and channecat feeding frenzy. Ended up with 3 keepers out of 10 eyes which 1 was still a fingerling. Lots and lots of weed. Kryptonite was top dog on starboard with all 3 keepers. Wind shifted out of the north at 9 a.m. and that was all she wrote.By 10 a.m.,it looked like a sheet of glass. Managed 2 more catfish in the last 90 mins.. Outbreak had a few dinks. Not much on hot pink,party perch,sick perch,reverse cougar,charteuse flash. Half dozen snags but my trilene knot is holding strong because they all freed up with a thumbing of the spool.Channelcats tore up both trebles on the kryptonite crank.


1-25" 4.5 lbs
1-17"
1-16"

Water Temp: 76.5°


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Exciter those colors on the cranks look good. I have caught saugeye on a old bandit 100 star and stripes color.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I used to get them on bandit 100 series ristorap. Mistake was the hottest then chrome/black. Mad cow and orange crush worked at times.I see they have a newer version but looks the same to me but for more $6.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Saugmon bandit was bought out. I talked to one of the reps and he said they was coming out with some new colors and new baits. He showed me a new minnow bait and colors. They want to make more walleye baits.


----------



## exciter (Mar 23, 2007)

Well we got a couple hours in this eve before the Lightning ran us off the water, 
We ended up catching 13 eyes but only one 15 1/2" keeper
And 4 channel cats !
Kryptonite Perch was the not bait tonight 
I think we caught andouille on purple flash 
And a couple on chartruese growler but the rest of kryptonite
Water temp was 76.6 and the waves was giving our I pilot a work out tonight but damn it sure is nice for boat control !


----------



## Bcarter (Oct 16, 2014)

exciter said:


> Well we got a couple hours in this eve before the Lightning ran us off the water,
> We ended up catching 13 eyes but only one 15 1/2" keeper
> And 4 channel cats !
> Kryptonite Perch was the not bait tonight
> ...


good report I'm getting my boat back on next Wednesday with a different motor


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

How's the lake looking after all the storms yesterday? On the way up to the lake now to look for some catfish


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Moundwood's chocolate milk. Lots of debris floating around. Stormed this morning and got a late start at 7:30 a.m. Dink eye and channelcat feeding frenzy.20+ cats each of last 2 trips. Water temp 74.3° when I started. Depth is .2 higher than yesterday. Lots of weeds.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

The cats were stacked in Mount Wood. They were hitting cut shad, we got close to 24 Channel Cats the biggest being 7lbs,. and we got one crappie that was 11 inches


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Take more of them out of there tom. My wrists are killing me with the amount of 2#-4# channelcats as well as wrecking havoc on my trebles.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Getting that 7lber was a nice treat. I thought about heading out towards more where you were, but we were catching them just fine! That water was pouring into moundwood when we got there, the mud line was just making it to the end of the mouth, then we go back in the afternoon and its way out into the lake.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

15+ channelcats this morning. Noticed a lot of them are spawned out. Dink eyes still hitting. 23 eyes just to get 2 keepers and 3-4 of them were finglerlings.Thought it was weed on the line but turned out to be little 6 inchers. Missing tons of fish this week. Lost 3 out of 4 on top of the water early this morning.They must be nipping at the bait instead of inhaling it. Didn't pull off too much weed this morning. 8 straight trips without losing a crank, A new record!!!! 

Water Temp: 75°


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Other than opening them up a bit out of the box, are you guys doing anything to the flicker shad trebles or swapping them out? Only bad thing about them


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Redhunter1012 said:


> Other than opening them up a bit out of the box, are you guys doing anything to the flicker shad trebles or swapping them out? Only bad thing about them


I had been swapping them out but I bought so many this past winter I just bent them out a little bit. The ones I bent I noticed I have lost a lot of fish and they have been breaking and bending. The ones I swapped I never had issues with bending unless a big flathead hit them.
I'm going back to just swapping them out.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Bend them out first. I'm using 30# braid.Each snag they'll straighten out and free up easier.The channelcats bend the crap out of them and then they break off when straightening them out several times.The channelcats love to drawstring the tail treble.All 3 tines in upper and lower jaws, making their mouths wired shut.

I picked up a 20 pk of VMC #8 at dunhams. I really like them because they'll straighten out on snags but not on fish.Almost out of them,dunhams was out,and bought a 20 pk of red eagle claws #8 at walmart.Those eagle claw red ones don't bend out as easy on major snags.Thought I was going to lose one yesterday running black lime bully with 2 red trebles in 2' waves and she finally freed up. Ran kryptonite with single red treble on the tail. Didn't catch many on that one after that. They wanted the outbreak that only has 1 eye in it now.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I should have a large shipment of flicker shads and flicker minnows arriving any day now from BPS and Scheels. I may head to my local Dunhams and Dick's in Findlay and see what they have for hooks. I cant fish this weekend til Sunday evening anyways. Wife has to be the On Call nurse this weekend.


----------



## exciter (Mar 23, 2007)

Had a fun evening on the lake , we went to our usually spot as of lately and right off the bat first two fish were a 15 1/2" and a 19 1/4" eye! Then the cats got fired up! Chrome clown , hot pink and kryptonite were the food of chose tonight ! We threw back about a dozen short eyes and kept 4 nice eyes and 7 channels plus Kim brought in a nice big crappie! We took one of the kids that works for us on his first trolling trip and he had a blast, he kept the cats!
Water temp was 76.9 degrees 
Last hour or so was slow with not,ugh action but a few shorties 
But we fished a total of 5'hours and lost ZERO baits !
Kim did snag someone's line that had broken off and it had a healthy 14" eye on the other end that we were,able to free up and turn loose so that wasminter sting catch of the evening !


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Those eyes look mighty plump joe!!

I snagged a bungee chord yesterday!! A free dale hollow hat floating a few days ago! The lake does provide!!!


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Very nice evening guys. Either Tuesday or Wednesday for me, maybe both before II get back out there. Looks like I will get to hit a local spot for a couple hours tonight that has been giving up some good catches for my buddy and I lately


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

2 keepers out of 25 eyes this morning.Light east wind.Most came early and on a hard right turn with the inside rod going slack. Later on they prefered straightaways . Both keepers at 16.5". Lots of 14" and a couple fingerlings.All the dinks looked pretty healthy.

Channelcats took it easy on me up until 8 a.m. and ended with around a half dozen. Weed wasn't too bad this time. Zero snags and found a frisbee!!!!

Water Temp: 75°


----------



## crappiefish (May 17, 2012)

Started at just before 6 this morning and fished till 11ish. 5 keepers and 1 crappie all fish came on Chrome clownclown and firtiger. Had one nice 19 incher nice and fat to. I saw you a couple times this morning saugmon blue aluminum with winch on front.


----------



## crappiefish (May 17, 2012)

Well apparently i dont know how to post a pic lol.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Outbreak started the dink action on port rod early in the morning at point A.Then moved to point B and starboard rod did most of the damage and port rod mostly idle. Went to point C and that's where the channelcats were along with more dink eyes.

I tried black lime bully and pink cougar and nothing but a cat or 2. Kryptonite took a skunk. I'll start with the outbreak/chart crusher tomorrow morning and have chrome clown on deck and party perch in the hole!!!!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll be back up Thursday morning looking for the cats and some crappie. I hope to have some luck finding some fresh shad this time.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Around 10 channelcats this morning and half were keeper sized and looked spawned out.Only 1 busted treble this time.The blood red ones aren't helping.Going to stick with the bronze. 1 snag but freed up on a 180° pass thru.

Wind direction changes daily.Now out of southeast. Every day different direction. Only 13 eyes this morning with 2 keepers. Lost a nice 17"/18" on the net.It was halfway on the outer rim and plopped outside of it.
speedyr called with a tip and went over .Around the 3rd pass in there,a 19.5" hit outbreak. Hard right turn on that waypoint and inside rod yielded a 16" eye as I was pulling the slack line up and down.A couple more 14"s on that hard 90° turn just like yesterday.Lots of weeds in that section. Bigguns was out there again too along with the pack.. Pretty much dead after 9:30 a.m.

Kryptonite,black lime bully,chrome clown,and party perch got skunked.Most on outbreak and charteuse crusher.

Water Temp: 76°-77°


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Saugmon what does outbreak look like?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Top one is my main one.This is what it looks like after 4 trips and probably 3rd set of trebles. The bottom one hasn't caught many.For some odd reasone,if I run both the same colors,the action stops. I try to use the most beat up cranks. It was in a 3 pk exclusive either by sheels or mills.Most likely sheels and I don't see anything listed now. Still have all 3.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Saugmon thanks for the pic. Looks like the top one has pink dots and the bottom one has red and pink dots.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

They're the same. Top is well used,bottom is slighly used.


----------



## Nortron (Aug 10, 2015)

saugmon said:


> Moundwood's chocolate milk. Lots of debris floating around. Stormed this morning and got a late start at 7:30 a.m. Dink eye and channelcat feeding frenzy.20+ cats each of last 2 trips. Water temp 74.3° when I started. Depth is .2 higher than yesterday. Lots of weeds.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the pic of the Outbreak. I was gonna ask. I broke out the sharpie and Chrome Chartreuse 5cm. I think I have it pretty dang close. I will be out there tomorrow morning by 6 a.m. with a couple of my older nephews. Since Dad died last year it's been few and far between seeing them, let alone a fishing trip. Should be a blast.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll be out Thursday and Friday from early morning till afternoon time if anyone is going to be out. I'll be drifting for the cats again.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

tom whats your drift rig consist of for the cats. I tried this last time i was up there with virtually no luck. I was using a santee cooper rig. We trolled eyes until about 10 oclock then switched over, had a very heavy wind so boat control speed was a big issue for us. do you prefer a certain bait over others? we tried shad and liver


----------



## crappiefish (May 17, 2012)

Can you troll indian all summer and catch good numbers of saugeyes ir do they sliw down after a certain point or water temp. Was there this past Saturday man the mayflys were terrible in the morning. Anyone that is the reason they were bitting well.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Got on water at 6 a.m. today with my 2 nephews. First fish on at 6:10, a nice 17" eye. Came on Chrome Clown. Next 10 minutes I couldn't keep my homemade Outbreak in the water. Caught 4 shorts, with 1 being about 7", the rest about 14.5". Keeper "2 didn't come aboard til 8 a.m. Another nice 17" eye. This one came on Red Flashy Perch. This whole time I was knocking the crap out of the shorty's with the Outbreak, but the dots I made with the Sharpie wore off, and so did the bites. At 8:30 Keeper #3 was caught on Slick Mouse. Keeper 4 didn't come til 10:15 on a Green/White 1/4 oz Erie Dearie. It was our biggest at just shy of 20". Keeper #5 came on a Purple/Pink 1/4 oz Erie Dearie at 1pm. Had to squeeze the tail to make it 15 1/8th". Hit about 25 shorty's on Purple Gold Bengle Tiger, Outbreak, Chrome Clown, Slick Purple Candy, Slick Mouse, and firetiger. Kept about 15 cats for the Smoker. Lost 1 Erie Dearie That Just wouldn't come free


----------



## exciter (Mar 23, 2007)

Sounds like the fish kept you busy this morning Red! Great job and nice quality fish too boot! We hadn't made it out last few days but hopefully will Wednesday eve!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

i have 2 drift socks, and multiple rod holders, I use a drag/drift method. Toss the bait out in multiple directions and let the wind take the boat, move about a speed of .3 to .6mph. cut shad and shad guts for bait, circle hooks and 1-2oz weights


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Redhunter1012 said:


> Got on water at 6 a.m. today with my 2 nephews. First fish on at 6:10, a nice 17" eye. Came on Chrome Clown. Next 10 minutes I couldn't keep my homemade Outbreak in the water. Caught 4 shorts, with 1 being about 7", the rest about 14.5". Keeper "2 didn't come aboard til 8 a.m. Another nice 17" eye. This one came on Red Flashy Perch. This whole time I was knocking the crap out of the shorty's with the Outbreak, but the dots I made with the Sharpie wore off, and so did the bites. At 8:30 Keeper #3 was caught on Slick Mouse. Keeper 4 didn't come til 10:15 on a Green/White 1/4 oz Erie Dearie. It was our biggest at just shy of 20". Keeper #5 came on a Purple/Pink 1/4 oz Erie Dearie at 1pm. Had to squeeze the tail to make it 15 1/8th". Hit about 25 shorty's on Purple Gold Bengle Tiger, Outbreak, Chrome Clown, Slick Purple Candy, Slick Mouse, and firetiger. Kept about 15 cats for the Smoker. Lost 1 Erie Dearie That Just wouldn't come free


How fast are you trolling with the Erie dearies?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

TomC said:


> i have 2 drift socks, and multiple rod holders, I use a drag/drift method. Toss the bait out in multiple directions and let the wind take the boat, move about a speed of .3 to .6mph. cut shad and shad guts for bait, circle hooks and 1-2oz weights


Are you fishing Indian lake with that rig?


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Redman1776 said:


> How fast are you trolling with the Erie dearies?


2.8 to just over 3 mph. I dont have a GPS or anything or a nice fish finder yet. I dont even have a smartphone. Whoever is with me downloads an App that gives us the speed. I have it down pretty good on the throttle control of where I need to be, but if its a little windy out there then they'll periodically give me my speed. What I have figured out is usually the flicker shad bite starts petering out around 9:30 to 10:30 most days for me. Thats when we'll put out several Erie Dearies and it seems we always pick up a couple more keepers. Just like they want a little meat to smell and taste. The Erie Dearie bite isnt usually very strong early in morning, the higher the sun gets, the better they get it seems


----------



## fishboy (Dec 20, 2004)

Erie dearie trolling fast? Thanks for the tip I newer even thought to try anything but cranks and bottom bouncers. have a lot of 1/4 oz ones I haven't used in years i'll give it a try


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I probably let out a little more line than on the cranks. I still get hung up with them too. I lost another one Tuesday out there. I swear that big single hook gets buried alot deeper in those stumps and are harder to free than the cranks little trebles. I screwed around for 5 minutes above that snag trying to free it before I snapped the braid. Lakeside BPS has those 1/4 oz ones too. The ones Ive done best on are the white ones with a little red on the tip. I colored the white parts pink on a couple of them and have had great luck with them as well. Did good on the light green/white ones too. I havent touched hardly anything on my little gold or silver ones though. I have a shallow reservoir I troll for saugeyes close to home that I mostly use the gold or silver ones on and have awesome luck with. But there its just mostly bluegill and perch they have for forage, no shad


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I love it redhead! Thinking put of the box,yet makes perfect since! Especially it the shallow dingy lakes! When bottom bouncing with friends i always wondered hpw he would do pulling/casting erie deries.
You have given me the confidence to throw a few iny box an give them a go!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Bobby my go to is the old mustard puke color Erie dearie they love that color at Alum pull them along like a harness love pulling out some old school baits now and then


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

saugmon said:


> Same rod holders that I use bronzebackfan. Not as good as fishon's but close. Only thing I don't like about them is the increments of adjusting.


Saugmon, the Scotty offset gears may fit those rod holders.

http://www.scotty.com/fishing-gear-equipment/rod-holders/SlipDiscsandOffsetGears.htm


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

The no. 415 slip discs is what I could use. Thanks for the info cavemandisguise.

Still slow trolling. Picking up 2-4 per trip. Water temp's down to 76° this morning.The wind shifted 3 times this morning. Calm,south,southwest,and northwest as I finished at noon.

Had 2 keepers before the storm interupted me for a half hr. The skinniest 20" saugeye that I have ever seen.Only 1 keeper after that but the dinks got fired up. Pink lemonade's been getting a few. Outbreak has fizzled out but did manage a 25" flattie that weighed 7.4 lbs last night. Pink tiger tore up the dinks after the storm. Still losing a lot of fish.Lots of weed this time. Zero snags!! 12 straight trips without losing a crank!!!

Chrome clown,kryptonite,bloody froggy,charteuse flash all got skunked.

I even threw out a 5cm flicker minnow in pink lemonade.Brand new crank and it wouldn't even track right.


----------



## TXflatsfishin (Jun 3, 2010)

Do you guys run only 5cm or will the 7cm work out there as well


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Yup I use that setup at indian. Gary I saw your truck in the lot again the other day. I hit the east end of the lake and water from 2fow to 12fow. I will say they were definitely all over the place. The change in wind direction made it hard to drift but we found them, got em from 12" up to 7lbs again. I did see some guys that looked like they were pre fishing for the cat tourney, saw them anchored up in a few remote stump fields. 

Crappie were scares but did manage two nice 11'ers

If anyone is looking for shad, don't bother with the spillway, its empty. Water temp was 78ish when we left, wind direction, all over the place.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I was out there yesterday morning tom. Truck's been leaking antifreeze last week and couldn't locate it. She was gushing it out last night and looks like waterpump. I'm going through withdrawals right now, LOL!

While it's in the shop, I picked up a 2006 red cherokee with a hemi.I was going to downsize eventually so might as well do it now.Dad was talking about getting a truck so I may give him mine that way I'd have a backup. Last year it was the brake lines right before the catfish tourney. I'll be out there tomorrow for sure!

TXflats: 5 cm for me. 6's will do but shorten the line released. 7's way too deep for me. I've run them as a propwash rig.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's the 7.2 lb flattie from a couple nights ago. 25" long and she was a battle. Also looks like she has mange, LOL!! Outbreak took her.


----------



## TXflatsfishin (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks saugmon, I picked up a few at cabelas they were 2.99 on sale. To bad I picked up all 7cm


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm getting 75'-90' released with the 5 cms in 5.5'-6.3' water. I ran a 6 cm the other day and instant snag with 70' released. If the action gets worse,I'll have to go with the 6cm's because of more wiggle action.

Not much this morning. 9 dink eyes,12+ channelcats,and a couple crappie. 1 double that nailed both rods at the same time and both turned out to be channelcats.

Pink lemonade took most. Chrome clown took the final dink eye as the pleasureboaters were just getting warmed up..Not many people out fishing. Outbreak had a couple dinks.My main outbreak is badly beat up so I tried on the other one later on but zilch. Black lime bully with red trebles,chart crusher,party perch,pink tiger,and tenn shad all got skunked. 1 snag but freed up on a 180° passover. 14 straight trips with 0 lost cranks!!!! 

Water Temp: 74.2° Still pulling out a lot of weeds.


----------



## bowhunter71 (Aug 21, 2007)

Between the east winds and the bugs the fishing has been crappy for me this weekend.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Wind is a different direction every day for the past 2+ weeks.Not much wind this morning which makes the bugs worse.

There's a ton of dead bugs on the water. Last week while puttering out of blackhawk while it was still pitch black,I shined by 1000 lumens flashlight next to the boat. Unbelievable of the amount of minnows in the main channel all the way to where it opens up into the bay. Millions of minnows and a lot of them skipping the top of the water. Just a few minnows this morning. There's a lot of food in the lake for the fish....


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

East wind this morning but at least it kept most of the bugs away.Got drenched as well for a half hr. Only 6 dink eyes which 3 of them were chunky and 14 7/8". 8+ channelcats. Hot pink,pink lemonade,and pink tiger took all fish and missed quite a few. Purple tiger flash,charteuse crusher,disco perch, and chrome clown got skunked. It was so slow,I even threw on a bandit 100 series mistake and zilch.

Water temp: 72.8°


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Combination of wind and too much bait swimming around? I hope the heat this week fires them up again. I should be up Saturday morning


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Even a new moon and the bite is slow.Calm and slightly foggy and bug heaven. Dead bugs floating everywhere. The geese and ducks were feasting on them all around the main lake.

4.5 hrs in this morning with only 1 keeper eye out of 6. 2 of them at 14 7/8" and a fingerling. All scattered. Catfish were in a frenzy.Tossed back around 15 including 2 doubles. The surprize of the day was 3 nice crappie,also scattered.They went 10.5",11",and 12 3/4". Everything on hot pink and pink lemonade. Skunked were pink tiger,pink cougar,and the old beatup 1 eyed outbreak. A couple snags but the flicker trebles bent out with a thumbing of the spool.

I even tried the Bomber BO4 prop rigs with charteuse craw and okie craw and boy did they mow down the weeds, LOL!


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I cant find Hot Pink in 5cm anywhere. Im gonna buy a crapload when I do find some


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Mills have them= 5 cm=2" for $3.95

http://www.fleetfarm.com/search/?q=Berkley+flicker+shad&searchSubmit.x=9&searchSubmit.y=14

$3.99 at Sheels and free shipping with $50 + purchase:

http://www.scheels.com/shop/scheels-catalog/berkley-flicker-shad-lure-8950-ffsh5m-e3

Scheels has some cool exclusives but you'll have to enter "Scheels flickershad" in the search bar for exclusives like kryptonite perch,reverse clown,orange pearl, and naked firetiger. Still no sign of outbreak,uggh!!!

http://www.scheels.com/shop/scheels-catalog/SHAD-FLICKER-5CMKRYPT-PERCH-8950-FFSH5M


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Dang. The last couple times I tried scheels it said out of stock or something like that. Thanks. Im ordering them now, haha


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Im gona be up there Thursday with the boys if anyone is going out. Gary if your out and don't want them cats, ill take em! Gona be fishing from the bank so ill be limited to a few areas


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Back to work for 3 days and they're going to be hot. What's unbelievable is the forecast for 3 straight days of southwest wind!!! Maybe friday evening if the weather holds out.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Im hoping to be on the water by 6 a.m. tomorrow. I have a 10 year old nephew that caught his first catfish last week, a 1lb beast, and thought it was the most amazing thing ever. So He will be getting a bunch of rod handoffs tomorrow. I think if we get another 15-20 cats in the freezer, I will smoke another batch next weekend. And maybe this heat will fire up those Saugeyes too


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

3 hrs trolling this evening with only 2 dink eyes.10 channelcats and most of them keepers at 2-3 lbs. 2 were on doubles. Rough 3' waves. Should have quit 5 mins earlier. As I was reeling in the 1st rod,the other one had a major snag. Heck of a time to bust it off. At least it was an easy to replace chrome clown. Pink lemonade took most. 

Water Temp: 79.8°-80.2°


----------



## exciter (Mar 23, 2007)

We had a pretty boring evening 
Trolled for 3 hrs caught two 13" eyes and snagged too baby shads at the same time coming through the weeds! Other than that a very slow uneventful evening !


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Was up Thursday and did well on the cats again, cutshad, chubs and small gills were all good baits. it was hot and humid with a wind from the south west. not much boat traffic either from what I saw.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

You didn't take enough cats out of there tom. Tossed back another 10 this morning and 6 of them easily keepers. Only 4 eye dinks and nothing over 14". Windy and rough.Pink lemonade took most. 

Water Temp: 77.7°


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Now I promised my little nephew lots of catfish today, and wouldnt you know it, only 2 landed. Thrill/disappointment of the day was when I thought I had a snag and threw it in Neutral, only to realize it was a Flathead. "AJ, here ya go buddy". Talk about making a 10 year old kids day. He fought it on a ML St. Croix for about 10 minutes. When we got it close to the boat, I realized I wasnt getting it in the net. If I had to guess, I'd say he was 40" give or take a couple. What a monster fish. He made a dive after laying on top and the hooks pulled. I probably wouldnt have gotten him with a bigger net. I half expected the hooks to be jacked up, but they were straight. He hit a Chrome Clown.

That was the popular color for the day. Got 3 keepers on that and 1 on Hot Perch. In all, maybe 15 shorts on those colors and Erie Dearies. Lost quite a few fish today. Had a pretty nice one skiing in on an Erie Dearie that shook off maybe 10' from the boat. Fairly sure he was another 17" keeper. 3 keepers were 17" and 1 was 15.5". Also got a 11" Crappie on a tight turn. I should be back out tomorrow around 6:30 a.m. No lost lures today


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I had 2 flatties hooked this morning. The first peeled off 25' of line and got off by the time I got the rod out of the holder. Same for the second but not as much line peeled off. 

I'm still contemplating on going out in the morning.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

How'd you know they were flatties? Could've been 10# saugeyes?!?!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I wish it was a big eye. No 5 or 6 lb saugeye will rip off much line,even on the slightest setting. Flatties and snagged carp are close,but usually carp leave a scale on the treble. Now for the fastest peeling of line and make a reel sing is reserved for the largemouth bass.Almost twice the clicker speed of a flattie/carp, but most spit out the hooks once they start dancing on top of the water.. Hook a 20"+ largemouth,and they'll peel off 50' in seconds!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I need to get out in the open water where you guys are, but with the small boat I got, it takes a bit to get out there not to mention all the boat traffic.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Saug. Funny u mention that with the bass. Untill this spring i forgot how hard they pulled. Dipping crappies i was getting a big cat off almost every dock i flipped to,so when. My bobber dunked i puked back an didnt turn it,i figured another big channel. So i start horsing it in half ass fighting it,when all of a sudden a 4\5 lb bass rockets out of the water an spits my crappie jig at me.Lol that thing pulled like a champ.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

The largemouths are in the most snaggy waters. In front of oldfield beach and blackhawk. I've lost probably 100 cranks in those 2 areas. Has to be a slow day as well as calm wind before I venture over there. I haven't had any largemouth hookups this year.

Action this morning was better. Only 1 keeper out of 12 eyes and that one came at 10 a.m. Only 5 channelcats. Lost a decent eye halfway in. 3 of the dinks were chunky 14.5"s on the flashy clown.

Not much wind and bug city!! Pink lemonade early,then the larger dinks hit flashy clown aftre 8 a.m.,and after 10 a.m. they went back to the pink lemonade. Not even the slightest snag this morning.

Chrome clown= 1 catfish. Skunked were chart crusher,tenn shad,party perch,a black/gold perch with purple top.

Water Temp: 76.6° Still lots of weeds.


----------



## Bcarter (Oct 16, 2014)

good reports my motor has been changed and I will be back on the lake this week only 40 hp now but still pushes my 24 pontoon at 14 mph! lol trolls down to about 2.5 mph


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

You did better than us, haha. No keepers today. Maybe 10 shorts that were, as you said, 14.5" fish. You swear they are keepers until you put the tape to them. Healthy fish for sure. Just about all my flicker shad were skunked. Only thing I had luck on with those were Hot Perch got 2 and Purple Bengal Tiger got 1. I have lots of Erie Dearies, but only 1 in Green,/White 1/4 oz. That bait was on fire today. All the rest of the Saugeye came on that along with 2 real nice channel cats, and an 11.5" Crappie. They wouldnt touch anything else I had. Problem was I put that bait on my 10 year old nephews rod and he must have missed 30 good hits, most of them saugeye just hanging on there


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I forgot about using hot perch.Started with hot perch and chrome clown then I slapped on pink lemonade on the starboard side and action started. Port side dead until I slapped on flashy clown then pink lemonade died. Ran both rigs flashy clown with zilch.Hr later, I slapped on the pink lemonade on starboard and it took the remaing 2-3 dinks with the single keeper.. Action always dies when I put the same color on both rigs.

Purple bengal tiger is that other one I described that got skunked.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Ill be making another trip up there Friday. Gona get up there bout sunrise and stay till afternoon, be looking for them cats again! Hopeing to have some luck finding some fresh shad this week, It looks like a lot of rain and thunderstorms in the forecast this week


----------



## Mark Hicks (Apr 15, 2006)

no one fishinf??


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Toooooo Hotttttttt Mark!!!!!! Maybe some evening fishing in the end of the week.Got some new 5cm colors coming in from scheels! Reverse clown,orange pearl,and naked firetiger!!!



CavemaNdisguisE said:


> Saugmon, the Scotty offset gears may fit those rod holders.
> 
> http://www.scotty.com/fishing-gear-equipment/rod-holders/SlipDiscsandOffsetGears.htm


Just got 2 sets put on my main side rod holders and they are sweet!!! Finally,full range of adjustment and I don't have to put the setting inbetween the teeth. Wished they would have had them 14 years ago!!! Overall cost of $6 plus change per set at ebay.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I was at Indian sunday trolled for a couple hrs. 1 eye 1 catfish, I moved around too much not enuf fishing, but i did notice huge schools of minnows in "old indian lake" the whole area south of dream bridge, i hit it hard casting everything around the baitfish and couldnt get anything to go. that area seems like a great spot for eyes, saugmon, do you fish that area much?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

That's my end of the lake lol For some reason most guys troll the west end of the lake, you see a few trolling the deeper water but not much ever produces. There is a lot of crappie, cats and white bass over there.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I've caught a few there odell,but it was casting rattletraps. Guys will tear em up fishing the pilings of dream bridge and smack ratletraps off those pilings and let them sink..Trolling wise,usually white bass there and lots of boats.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

How much rain did the lake get last night? was wondering about water flow coming out of the lake


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Not a whole lot. Looked like the worst stuff went way north and way south of us. We got all the wind and just a small burst of rain.. 

We just got a good half hr's worth of steady drizzle a short bit ago.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

well crap, was hoping for more.


----------



## Bcarter (Oct 16, 2014)

7/27/2016 spent the whole day in the heat lost about 6 lbs from sweating lol trolled every thing I could find in my box with no takers tried every speed I could think of also nice day on the water but no fish!


----------



## Mark Hicks (Apr 15, 2006)

This mite be the wrong place to post this,but I'm trying to find ( The growth rate of Indian Lake Saugeye ). I had the information but lost it . THANKS


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Mark Hicks said:


> This mite be the wrong place to post this,but I'm trying to find ( The growth rate of Indian Lake Saugeye ). I had the information but lost it . THANKS


average grow is 5" for year, first 3 years.


----------

